# Air Fryer Testing



## Bearcarver

*Air Fryer Testing*

I promised I’d post some stuff when I get using this new Air Fryer, so here is a start.
This thing won’t take the place of Smoking or Grilling, but it works pretty good for small amounts of various things.
It’s also nice & warm in my kitchen, and with my Numb Leg & messed up arm, I don’t have to carry anything too far.
Just another toy for an old guy to play with.
The Fries are the best I ever had.
The Fresh Sausage was very Juicy & Tasty.
The Little Smokies are real good too, and will be Great with my Morning Eggs for awhile.


Bear



Pricking holes with a Fork:








Sausages ready to get Hot & Tasty:







Sausages after 14 minutes of 360°—Flipped at 7 minutes:







A little BBQ sauce on a Steak Roll:







Threw some Hot Peppers on top:







Second Day I cut some Fries & soaked them in cold water:







Then Drained, rinsed, and Dried Fries. Sprayed lightly with Olive Oil 
and Sprinkled some “Tony Chachere’s Salt Free” on them.
Then into the Air Fryer for 18 minutes at 400°—Flipped at 10 minutes:







Shook some Frank’s Hot Sauce on this roll first:







Then added the BBQ sauce, and plated my Sammy & Fries, all made in the Air Fryer:







One more experiment for the day. Some Little Smokys—2 batches, because I don’t want them stacked:







Set the Air Fryer at 390° for 5 minutes:







Both batches after Air Frying. (Should last me nearly a Week):







Breakfast for the Bear:


----------



## ab canuck

Looks good, Very interesting, I have been interested it these for awhile. Thx, Bear


----------



## gary s

That's neat !!  Color is spot on,and not greasy.  Two of my favorite stand-by's  Frank's & Tony's   Nice job Mr. Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## bmudd14474

I have a buddy with one of these here and he loves it. Makes Potatoe skins and chicken wings all the time.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man another idea that 's going to cost money like the idea of grease less food looks great. Can pass on the potatoes would be doing sausages and I see where Brian mention wings now that I could really go for.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for great idea of posting for us to see the in action.

Warren


----------



## tropics

Bear that looks very good the food,I have such a limited amount of space.What kind of sausage was that?

Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07

Everything looks great...  we loving our air fryer as well...  We have one with the pull out drawer type basket as well...  as usual...  If we were to do it all over we would go with the bigger one...  the one with the basket on top and a lid..  much bigger ...


----------



## b-one

Interesting,how crisp were the fries?


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good, Very interesting, I have been interested it these for awhile. Thx, Bear


Thank You AB !!

Bear


gary s said:


> That's neat !!  Color is spot on,and not greasy.  Two of my favorite stand-by's  Frank's & Tony's   Nice job Mr. Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Yup--All the grease goes through the bottom holes in the basket & accumulates in the bottom of the drawer.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett

I really don't know anyone who has one of the air fryers so I have not seen how things come out.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## SmokinAl

I've seen them on TV & in the store.

Looks like a handy gadget to have around the house.

Al


----------



## ptcruiserguy

All that food looks great Bear!!!

So is that the 3.4 quart or the 5.3 quart??

Really need to get one just ain't sure which one.

Mike


----------



## DanMcG

Bearcarver said:


> *Air Fryer Testing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both batches after Air Frying. (Should last me nearly a Week):




A Week!!!    They would last me an Hour :sausage:


Thanks for the review Bear


----------



## smokeymose

We use ours mainly for fries & small batches of wings. I'm going to try sausage now!
Amazing how it browns & crisps without oil...


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> I have a buddy with one of these here and he loves it. Makes Potatoe skins and chicken wings all the time.


Thanks Brian!!

The first thing I did was Chicken Thighs, and they tasted like flour.

After reading a lot on the Web, I believe that was because I didn't spray a little olive oil on them. I'll be trying them again. We'll see.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> Man another idea that 's going to cost money like the idea of grease less food looks great. Can pass on the potatoes would be doing sausages and I see where Brian mention wings now that I could really go for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for great idea of posting for us to see the in action.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

The Fries are Awesome!!  And Healthy!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


ptcruiserguy said:


> All that food looks great Bear!!!
> 
> So is that the 3.4 quart or the 5.3 quart??
> 
> Really need to get one just ain't sure which one.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike!

Mine is the 3.4 quart.

If you have an outlet that will handle it, I would definitely go with the 5.3 Quart.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQBrett said:


> I really don't know anyone who has one of the air fryers so I have not seen how things come out. Thanks for posting!


Thanks Brett !!

I'll be trying other things sometime.

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> I've seen them on TV & in the store.
> 
> Looks like a handy gadget to have around the house.
> 
> Al


I like it.

Easy to use & easy to clean!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DanMcG said:


> A Week!!! They would last me an Hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review Bear


Thank You Dan!!

It's not easy, but I still got about half of them left.

Bear


----------



## crazzycajun

Has anyone cooked fish in theirs been debating on getting one.


----------



## lamar

Bear...you are badddddddddddddd         pushed me over the top.  My air fryer will be here Wednesday.
Thanks for the review.

Lamar


----------



## crazzycajun

false





Lamar said:


> Bear...you are badddddddddddddd         pushed me over the top.  My air fryer will be here Wednesday.
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Lamar


 Lamar don't tease us where did you order price style etc enquiring minds want to know


----------



## disco

Thanks for the report, Bear! I have been thinking about one of these.

Point for the information.

Disco


----------



## skidog

crazzycajun said:


> Has anyone cooked fish in theirs been debating on getting one.


I tried cooking some sun fish fillets my neighbor gave me. Tried cajun shore lunch, instead of the egg i used milk. Well they came out edible. lol. I didnt get a lot of color on the shore lunch and the fish got a little dry. I used the fish preset on the fryer. The fillets were very small and not uniform in size so some blew around. Not sure if using a coating like shore lunch will work well or not it was my first time with fish and only my third cook with the air fryer.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMose said:


> We use ours mainly for fries & small batches of wings. I'm going to try sausage now!
> Amazing how it browns & crisps without oil...


Yup---Fries are awesome, and Healthy!!

So is the Sausage & Little Smokies!

The only screw-up so far was my fault: 

I went by the directions for the Bigger AirFryer, and tried to make 3 Thighs & 3 Drums (First thing I tried).

Turned out that's too many pieces for my model, because they had to be on top of each other.

They also tasted like flour. Since that I read that you have to spray the Chicken parts with olive oil to avoid the flour taste, and get them more browned on the outside.

I'll try that next time & get back to you guys.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Great info Bear, thanks for the thread !  We got an air fryer for Christmas !  Gotta admit I was a bit skeptical, but so far it's kicked out some great food !


----------



## HalfSmoked

crazzycajun said:


> false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bear...you are badddddddddddddd pushed me over the top. My air fryer will be here Wednesday.
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Lamar
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar don't tease us where did you order price style etc enquiring minds want to know
Click to expand...









 still waiting for info. Thanks in advance.

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer

I didn't even know this device existed. I'll have to look into it. Looks like someone got bored with their hot air popcorn popper and decided to make it larger and add a drip tray.

I'm especially interested in the fries. If Bear says they are the best he's ever had, they must be pretty amazing.


----------



## lamar

I ordered the Faberware air fryer from wally world (free shipping).  It had a 4.5 rating out of 697 reviews.  Only $79.  Can't wait to try it.

Lamar


----------



## Bearcarver

crazzycajun said:


> Has anyone cooked fish in theirs been debating on getting one.


I haven't yet, but I'm sure I will before long.

Bear


Lamar said:


> Bear...you are badddddddddddddd pushed me over the top. My air fryer will be here Wednesday.
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Lamar


That's Great !

Hope you enjoy it !!

Bear


Disco said:


> Thanks for the report, Bear! I have been thinking about one of these.
> 
> Point for the information.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

This thing is Great for small amounts of quick items, and should be Awesome for the Nasty Weather Days!!

I'm going to keep my own list of "Time & Temp" for each thing I make with it.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great info Bear, thanks for the thread ! We got an air fryer for Christmas ! Gotta admit I was a bit skeptical, but so far it's kicked out some great food !


Thank You Justin!!

I think with a little experience, we'll like them even more. 

I'm keeping a list of what I made, what Temp, and how long, as I go. Should make it easier later.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> I didn't even know this device existed. I'll have to look into it. Looks like someone got bored with their hot air popcorn popper and decided to make it larger and add a drip tray.
> 
> I'm especially interested in the fries. If Bear says they are the best he's ever had, they must be pretty amazing.


"Fries" was one of the main reasons I got it. They're not only Great, they're Healthy---Only Potatoes with a very fine mist of Olive Oil--That's it.

Bear


Lamar said:


> I ordered the Faberware air fryer from wally world (free shipping). It had a 4.5 rating out of 697 reviews. Only $79. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Lamar


I saw that one. The only thing I don't like about mine is it's too small, and that Faberware model is even a little smaller.

Bear


----------



## lamar

It is on the small side,  but it's only mama and me so should be large enough for us.   I looked at larger units,  but the ratings on this one was outstanding.  I just checked again..........it is rated 4.6 with 701 reviews.   Not many things I have seen rated like this.

Lamar


----------



## lamar

FedX just delivered the fryer.  Let the fun begin.

Lamar


----------



## Bearcarver

Lamar said:


> It is on the small side, but it's only mama and me so should be large enough for us. I looked at larger units, but the ratings on this one was outstanding. I just checked again..........it is rated 4.6 with 701 reviews. Not many things I have seen rated like this.
> 
> Lamar


That's what I thought too, but you'll see what I mean when you start using it.

Try to make 4 or 5 Chicken thighs, or two regular size Pork Chops at one time.

Let me know---I'm new with this too--Maybe I'm missing something.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well...  I can tell you that it doesn't do meatloaf to well...  we tried one last night and the outside was burnt before it got to 165` IT


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well... I can tell you that it doesn't do meatloaf to well... we tried one last night and the outside was burnt before it got to 165` IT


Hi Keith,
LOL---Gotta break the Meat Loaf into some Burgers that fit in the basket loosely, but then you might as well Grill them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pilch

My wife brought me one of these a few years back and I was not too keen to use it for a while but when I did I was quite surprised.

I have the pull out tray model and chips (fries) are the main thing I cook in it but I've cooked a multitude of food in it and have had no complaints so far.

Been toying with the idea of cooking a cake in it.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> My wife brought me one of these a few years back and I was not too keen to use it for a while but when I did I was quite surprised.
> 
> I have the pull out tray model and chips (fries) are the main thing I cook in it but I've cooked a multitude of food in it and have had no complaints so far.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of cooking a cake in it.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Yup----You could do a cake----The little recipe book that came with mine has Donuts, Cheese Cake, Peach Crisp, Cherry Pie, and a Doughnut Bread Pudding Cake that takes 60 minutes at 310°.

Whole lot of experimenting to be done!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jonhsmith said:


> This is the best article about Air Fryer for everyone: Best air fryer reviews and buying guide


Interesting.

However it doesn't even list my "PowerAirFryerXL", yet I looked at all of their "Things We Don't Like" comments, and mine has hardly any of those things.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

I have the NuWave brio . I love it . Use it alot . However the review isn't completely accurate .  I guess you don't  have to move or flip foods , but the directions tell you to .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I have the NuWave brio . I love it . Use it alot . However the review isn't completely accurate .  I guess you don't  have to move or flip foods , but the directions tell you to .


Exactly---I flip everything I make in mine, like the directions say.

Bear


----------



## pops6927

We got a GoWise USA 3.7 qt. Model GW22621 unit for my wife's birthday from my older son; he got the bigger unit.  It comes with an instruction and recipe books.  We haven't used it yet, just set it on the counter like a paperweight (a huge one, lol!)

https://www.gowiseproducts.com/blogs/pressure-cooker-recipes/tagged/air-fryer-recipes

I don't want to be the one to use it, I want the wife to want to use it, get to know how to use it, be comfortable using it, etc. so she can get excited about it.  We'll see what happens, she doesn't adapt to new things much ("My grandma used an iron frying pan and this is it... now leave me alone or I'll hit you with it...") type thing...


----------



## Bearcarver

Pops6927 said:


> We got a GoWise USA 3.7 qt. Model GW22621 unit for my wife's birthday from my older son; he got the bigger unit.  It comes with an instruction and recipe books.  We haven't used it yet, just set it on the counter like a paperweight (a huge one, lol!)
> 
> https://www.gowiseproducts.com/blogs/pressure-cooker-recipes/tagged/air-fryer-recipes
> 
> I don't want to be the one to use it, I want the wife to want to use it, get to know how to use it, be comfortable using it, etc. so she can get excited about it.  We'll see what happens, she doesn't adapt to new things much ("My grandma used an iron frying pan and this is it... now leave me alone or I'll hit you with it...") type thing...


I'm betting you'll both love it !!

And Happy Belated Birthday to Mrs Pops!!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

I agree with bear . Give it a shot . Went out for some fish and chips a few nites ago . Didn't eat it all . Re heated left overs in the air fryer . Just like it came from the kitchen the nite before .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I agree with bear . Give it a shot . Went out for some fish and chips a few nites ago . Didn't eat it all . Re heated left overs in the air fryer . Just like it came from the kitchen the nite before .


Cool---I never even tried that !!

Bear


----------



## ammaturesmoker

So what does it do with things like breaded chicken tenders? Do they get crispy?


----------



## Bearcarver

ammaturesmoker said:


> So what does it do with things like breaded chicken tenders? Do they get crispy?


Yes, if you do them for the right amount of time & the right Temp.

The main thing is that you put them in one layer, and not have any on top of each other.

Bear


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, if you do them for the right amount of time & the right Temp.
> 
> The main thing is that you put them in one layer, and not have any on top of each other.
> 
> Bear


sound like we need a shelf system for these


----------



## joyce

So is the smaller version as good as the bigger one?


----------



## Bearcarver

ammaturesmoker said:


> sound like we need a shelf system for these


Yup---That would be a Big Help !!!


Joyce said:


> So is the smaller version as good as the bigger one?


IMO, The main problem with the smaller (3.4 Quart) model is you can't get near as much in one layer as you can with the 5.3 Quart model.

And the main problem with the Larger (5.3 Quart) model is you have to make sure your Kitchen circuit can handle a 1700 Watt Appliance.

Other than that, they're both Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

We tried breaded butter fly shrimp and the breading didn't brown before shrimp was done. They were in single layer any help here we have the 5.3 size. Fries come out great.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> We tried breaded butter fly shrimp and the breading didn't brown before shrimp was done. They were in single layer any help here we have the 5.3 size. Fries come out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


I gotta look---Shrimp might be in the book I got on AirFryers.

I never tried Shrimp in my Air Fryer, because I love them so much Sautéed in my Frying Pan with lots of Butter.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried breaded butter fly shrimp and the breading didn't brown before shrimp was done. They were in single layer any help here we have the 5.3 size. Fries come out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta look---Shrimp might be in the book I got on AirFryers.
> 
> I never tried Shrimp in my Air Fryer, because I love them so much Sautéed in my Frying Pan with lots of Butter.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

They were frozen pre breaded.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> They were frozen pre breaded.
> 
> Warren


For that, My Book says:

1---Thaw (Large size Shrimp).

2---Place in Fry Basket (One Layer).

3---Spray very lightly with Olive Oil.

4---Set to 350° for 10 minutes.

5---Flip after first 5 minutes.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

HalfSmoked said:


> We tried breaded butter fly shrimp and the breading didn't brown before shrimp was done. They were in single layer any help here we have the 5.3 size. Fries come out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren



We haven't had much luck with breaded things, either. It's great for some things and not so much for others, kind of like a Sous Vide unit.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMose said:


> We haven't had much luck with breaded things, either. It's great for some things and not so much for others, kind of like a Sous Vide unit.


Yup---Gotta keep them few enough to have spaces between each other. 

As soon as they lay against each other things get soggy, and it takes much longer than it's supposed to take.

Bear


----------



## lemans

I bought a GoWise 3.6 for my wife.. chicken fingers, shrimp.just about anything she puts in in comes out crispy and delishous


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lemans said:


> I bought a GoWise 3.6 for my wife.. chicken fingers, shrimp.just about anything she puts in in comes out crispy and delishous


Ours came out crispy just not brown.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Ours came out crispy just not brown.
> 
> Warren


Thinking about this makes me say "Try spraying with Olive Oil before turning the unit on".

That's why they tell us to spray French Fries---To get them Browned.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ours came out crispy just not brown.
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about this makes me say "Try spraying with Olive Oil before turning the unit on".
> 
> That's why they tell us to spray French Fries---To get them Browned.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

You mean spray the inside of the fryer? I thinking thawing mike be part of the answer and also spraying which we have done. Thanks for your reply bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> You mean spray the inside of the fryer? I thinking thawing mike be part of the answer and also spraying which we have done. Thanks for your reply bear.
> 
> Warren


That would be ---Thaw & spray both sides of the breaded shrimp, Chicken parts, or whatever before you start the fryer. I like to spray them once they're in the fryer basket, so I don't get oil overspray all over the counter top.

Bear


----------



## ammaturesmoker

How does it work in a non vented area?


----------



## Bearcarver

ammaturesmoker said:


> How does it work in a non vented area?


Not sure what you mean by "Non vented" area, but mine sits in a corner, between a big 4 slice toaster and my Vacuum sealer. I have to pull it out a few inches when I use it, because it's crowded back there, and it works just fine there.

Bear


----------

